

Microsoft says Oculus Rift distorts world, grinds corrective lenses - sytelus
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/06/microsoft-claims-to-have-developed-superior-oculus-rift-lenses/

======
ljk
with the new technology, will the wearer's eyes be sore easily since it'll be
constantly looking at something really close and strain the eyes?

